# purdy spalted burl



## Damienw (Oct 4, 2014)

Hey all, i recently got a small burl cap from an offcuts bin at a local wood supplier. 
I've no idea what it is, so if anyone has any ideas i'd love to hear them, if not, i'll share any updates on it that come my way. 
In the meantime, here it is :)

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## bench1holio (Oct 4, 2014)

Damien im 99.9999% sure its Tassie myrtle :bubblegum:

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Oct 4, 2014)

Damien that is some pretty burl. Looks spalted. That would make some killer scales. Or killer anything. You down-under guys have such great wood.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Damienw (Oct 5, 2014)

Well...curiosity got the better of me today, so i sawed it up a little to see what the outer face of it looked like. 
All i can say is that once i've cut it all into veneers i should have some damn pretty lil bits to play with....and unfortunately a lot of borer/bug holes to fill.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 1


----------

